# Wow.. If I ever needed inspiration



## Jier (Sep 7, 2005)

This is uber-violent, but funny and may give a few of you some ideas.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Too much fun!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow. Um. Go bagman?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Great Vid!


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

That was hilarious!! Loved it!!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

That is one place I never want an umbrella. Ouch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

and bagman strikes again,ROFL


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

That is one badass ex-comic


----------

